
Alaska fixes earthquake destroyed roads in days - tomohawk
http://www.thedrive.com/news/25367/alaska-fixes-earthquake-destroyed-roads-in-days-makes-your-state-dot-look-really-bad
======
macintux
WaPo has a bit more information. It’s a temporary repair that will need more
work in the spring.

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/transportation/2018/12/07/an-...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/transportation/2018/12/07/an-
earthquake-created-highway-hellscape-alaska-days-later-road-reopened-good-
new/)

